# Hitchcock presenta. Serie Tv. Episodi. Video Streaming.



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Alfred Hitchcock presenta. I più "vecchi", forse, la ricorderanno. Si tratta di una serie tv creata dal grandissimo Alfred Hitchcock nel 1955 poi riammodernata nel 1985. Periodo in cui venne trasmessa anche in Italia, sulle reti Mediaset.

Si tratta di una serie thriller composta da sette stagione. Ogni episodio è indipendente e slegato rispetto a quello precedente. Può essere definita la serie madre delle moderne "Masters of Horror" et similia.

Le puntate sono, in totale, 268. Ma solo 17 dirette dallo stesso Hitchcock. Ogni puntata dura circa 20 minuti.


Potete trovare tutte le stagioni su Youtube digitando "Hitchcock presenta stagione 1/2/3/4" etc etc.


Qui in basso, al secondo post, riportiamo qualche puntata della prima serie.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Sta puntanta è di una scontatezza unica


----------



## Brain84 (11 Maggio 2014)

Io quando avevo 10-12 anni guardavo questa serie tv su Tele Monte Carlo (TMC) tutte le mattine. Spettacolo


----------

